# Laptop will not recognize RAM upgrade



## memmons111 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a HP Pavilion ze5200 laptop that came delivered with 512M RAM. The RAM is in two PC2100 DDR SODIMM modules of 256M each. I confirmed on the HP website that I can upgrade to a maximum of 1G RAM so I went out and bought two PC2100 DDR 512M modules and installed them. The computer still says I have only 512M RAM (total physical RAM). If I put only one of the 512M modules in and boot up, the computer says I have 256M RAM. I installed the latest BIOS available for this computer but I get the same results. Perhaps there is some setting I have to change somewhere? Any thoughts?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

My Guess is that you have onboard graphics that will be using some of the System RAM. Im sure you can change the amount of RAM the graphics can use in the BIOS though, but ive never done it before so ill leave it for someone else to explain better. :wave:


----------



## Kevin92 (Sep 16, 2007)

Also, make sure you push the modules all the way in. I had this same problem yesterday. They looked like they were all the way in, but the computer wouldn't recognize them. Just had to go back and push them in a little harder.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Also
Take the power battery out and unplug the power source for a half hour. Then boot it up.


----------



## meanstreak (Sep 4, 2007)

strangely enough I am having the exact same problem on an HP ze4210 laptop. I originally had one 256mb stick, then I upgraded to two new 256MB sticks and they both were recognized just fine. I just got two 512MB sticks today and when I put one or both in the same thing is happening to me. I tested them both out individually and in each slot. It won't go higher than 512 total even with both new 512MB sticks in. The shared video memory is only 64MB and that is reflected in the amount of ram displayed in the system correctly. 

I noticed the label on the sticks is not the same setup as the label on my 3 others (all are samsung) and I am wondering if the seller told me they are 512MB each when in fact they are only 256. Is there anywhere you guys know to look up the memory based on the numbers engraved? I hope I didn't get screwed over! I am going to unplug and take out the battery for 30 minutes as suggested above and try it again. Hopefully that will work.


----------



## meanstreak (Sep 4, 2007)

nope the 30 minute wait didn't fix it. Any other suggestions?


----------



## EnglishPaul (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't know if this will help...

There are quite a few threads that talk about high density memory vrs low density memory. Although I never fully understood them, I got the impression that depending upon how the chips are physically laid out and internally aranged, may dictate whether the motherboard can connect to all the available memory.

Read stickies, the red topic at the top of the RAM + PSU support board, although it starts with topics on PSUs it does also cover a lot about compatability.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Also
Check if there is a bios update available for your laptop.


----------



## meanstreak (Sep 4, 2007)

i checked the HP website, the only bios updates say they improve the battery optimizer. since my old battery is shot anyway I didn't update it considering I'm a bios newb.. any other ideas?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

When you boot up the laptop, does the POST show all the RAM?

Go into the BIOS and see if there is an option to disable any of these features:

Quiet Boot/POST
Quick Boot/POST
Fast Boot/POST
Splash Screen

If you see any of those, disable them. When you do a cold boot, it should show the total RAM (usually in MB, though it could be in KB). See if it shows something like 1023 MB or more likely something closer to 900 MB.


----------



## memmons111 (Sep 17, 2007)

Since I started this thread and have been away for awhile, I thank you all for your thoughts on the RAM issue. I was glad to see that meanstreak has the same problem (not glad you are having the problem but happy to see that it isn't just me - misery loves company). I finally gave up and returned the new RAM boards. Thanks again for your help.


----------

